# dash speakers in a g body



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

sup guys, my set up is coming along in the monte, using my old kenwood 4 channel bout 75 watts a channel, i know these alpine 6x9s sound good with that amp nice and clear even at high volumes, they kept up to my 2 12's i had before, i traded em for a single herts 12 inch in a super nice slot ported box, my jus wondering what are some good speakers that will replace the factory dash 3.5"s in there only place i seen them was a no name brand "made in thaiwan" speaker looked like it went in a toy or something, :angry: a guy at canadian tire actually said all the sizes are up there, there arent 3.5s :uh: i heard infinity makes some, anything better than those, i jus wanna get the most bang for my buck, and i want my high/mids/front, rear, and bass to all be equaly crisp and quality at high volumes, not one of those guys who crank the bass dial, crank the gain, and pin the equalizer, lol :cheesy: 

i want my sound quality as good as that ride quality


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Put tweets in the dash and componets in the kick panels


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Apr 4 2011, 05:07 PM~20258277
> *sup guys, my set up is coming along in the monte, using my old kenwood 4 channel bout 75 watts a channel, i know these alpine 6x9s sound good with that amp nice and clear even at high volumes, they kept up to my 2 12's i had before, i traded em for a single herts 12 inch in a super nice slot ported box, my jus wondering what are some good speakers that will replace the factory dash 3.5"s in there only place i seen them was a no name brand "made in thaiwan" speaker looked like it went in a toy or something, :angry:  a guy at canadian tire actually said all the sizes are up there, there arent 3.5s :uh:  i heard infinity makes some, anything better than those, i jus wanna get the most bang for my buck, and i want my high/mids/front, rear, and bass to all be equaly crisp and quality at high volumes, not one of those guys who crank the bass dial, crank the gain, and pin the equalizer, lol  :cheesy:
> 
> i want my sound quality as good as that ride quality
> *



i got hertz 6x9s and componet speakers in the doors.. sound good...and also running 12s hertz


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

door speakers sealed? how much works involved with cuttin up the doors to fit some mid drivers, im thinking tweets in the dash will be good for hittin highs, single herts wired at 2 ohms, from my rockford mono block 500 digital, will fill and pound nicely, at least thump the low bass notes and knock that slap bass, eventually i wanna run 2 fifteens and dynamat the car, i jus need a set up to go along with my six by nines that will sound crisp loud and clear with what i got, are 3.5 inch speakers worth going for, i heard infinitys kappa dash speakers sound all right even at high volumes, 
all i need now is to start stackin dough for the rest of my system


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

You can buy door panels with molded pods in them at dixiemonte or on ebay... Don't know about the quality, tho... Or kicks off ebay/dixie as well...


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

hit up big name stereo stores. i got some kenwood ones for 25 a pair. and also i ran 6x9s under the quarter windows.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah i picked up some infinity reference 3.5s for the dash, eventualy i will be running some components maybe in the doors, or maybe the kick panels im just not sure yet and a nice set of components arent really in the budget, these speakers look really nice and was told were best bang for the buck i could get without hacking up my doors for door speakers, gunna sound good with my alpine 6x9s


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

did the dash sit flush after u put the 3.5's in. i tried puttin some in my 83 monte carlo and the vent for the air was in the way


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

what a paaain in the ass installing them... :angry: the dome tweeter on the speaker sits way to high, i ended up cutting holes in the original grills and im just gunna sit em on top and make something up to cover them, i know its ghetto for now but the sound pouring outta them lil badass speakers is incredible already, dont really care to much about having the speakers exposed for a while, now today im gunna search the city for some 6x9 adapters for under the package tray, mind you the original speakers sound really good for just stock 4x10s actually pretty surprised when i turned it right up to 30, pushed it to 40 slowly waiting for some distortion and nothing at all, very impressed with the infinity speakers and the alpine headunit,


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

can you post some pics of the 3.5 on the dash.... my stock 3.5 in my dash sound really good to but they dont say how many watts they can handle. im thinking of jus adding those 1in tweeters to the pillars. thinking of two 1in tweeters on both sides


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

tweeters in the pillars are dumb..period add more power most 3.5 are like 50 rms if its clean and unclipped.and NEVER USE DECK POWER ALWAYS AMPS..


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, I would try and keep all your separates as close as possible.


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

which 3.5's do you guys recommend without cutting into my dash or dash cover.. i tried some 3.5 tweeters. the magnets were to big


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR RODRIGUEZ_@May 1 2011, 12:08 PM~20459415
> *which 3.5's do you guys recommend without cutting into my dash or dash cover.. i tried some 3.5 tweeters. the magnets were to big
> *


infinity reference i use and rockford 3.5 my monte same year has them..depends on which factory grills u use i dont use mine run a dash cover to smooth them out anyways..


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

Jl audio makes them end topic


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i just got some rockfords, i think p130 punch, they sound clean and highs pick up nice, they dont handle bass to great and distort at peak, but then all my settings are up all the way so that might be my problem. for mounting, i cut away foam so they can sit lower cause the tweeter is too high, i didnt cut a hole on the cover, in the center of the cover theres a thin strip inside that reinforces the grill, i just shaved it down a bit and put it on, instaled theirs a small dimple on top from the tweeter hitting it still but it will do.


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

i will get my blackberry pics uploaded and throw some pictures up, my speakers are straight up exposed, im gunna have to jus rock em like that untill i blow em up  later on i will find some shallow dash speakers, i will have to give jl audio a lookseee, :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

I got some mb quarts 3.5" that I am not using with tweeters and xover..


----------

